

Consul 0.5 - mwarkentin
https://hashicorp.com/blog/consul-0-5.html

======
mwarkentin
Consul 0.5 brings many new features including automated clustering, seamless
UI integration via Atlas, enhanced ACLs, simple N+1 deploys, node and service
maintenance modes, native HTTP health checks, ephemeral keys, session TTLs,
and key rotation among many others.

